# New Build: Rusti custom ! (ultra Sandwhich maple guitar ! )



## chopeth85 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi ! Some months ago, i talked to Rusti guitars to get my first totally custom . I know now Rusti is highly busy but i can show you a bit of the design of the guitar ! 

the main specs are:

Main:

- 6 strings.
- 26,5 ecale.
- set in.
- fixed bridge black ( Hipshot )
- Sperzel locking tuners black
- elixir 0.11 / 0.52
- blue stain high gloss finish top and headstock matching the the top.
- back: natural wood high gloss finish ( like mayones regius standar )
- blue luminlay dots and inlay between the 9 / 12 frets

Woods:

- top wood: one thick piece of flame maple ( 7/8 " ) ( northridger private stock ) carved
- body wood: mahogany
- Back top wood: Flame maple high grade bookmatched
- ebony fretboard
- 5 piece neck ( rosewood / flame maple/ rosewood/ flame maple / rosewood )
- flame maple binding neck and headstock

pickups and electronics:

- HSH configuration
- bridge: bareknuckle juggernaut with flame maple / ebony cover pup.
- mddle: bareknuckle mothers milk with ebony cover.
- neck: bareknuckle cold sweat with flame maple / ebony cover pup.
- 3 volume ( all push pull )
- 1 tone ( push pull )
- 5 way lever
- 1 mini swich 2 way 4PDT
- cts pots 
- jensen bareknuckle capacitor.


the guitar has 42 combinations with this electronic  !!

i think the guitar is going to have, more or less 50/50 maple/mahogany so i expect thick but clear and tight.

I love how clear Rusti work is. Apart of that, is a really humble guy and really really patient !


here are the mock up and some of the photos that i can show you ! hope you like it !


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks very promising so far!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 17, 2014)

Sweet one piece maple top!


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks¡ i havent a good photo of the back top so when i get it ill post it¡


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Apr 19, 2014)

OMG que pintaza tiene ese arce tío. Pillo sitio


----------



## Orandje (Apr 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 19, 2014)

that TOP is insane!!!
will this be a LEFTY or is it just a flipped image?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, that's cool! Is that a standard Rusti body shape, or is this something custom?


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 20, 2014)

its a lefty guitar !! 

The body is almost a Rusti design. The modifications have been:

- Little horn a bit longer and thicker than the " base model"
- The " ass " of the guitar, smaller and more rounded than the base model.
- The carved lines of the main top are completely different from the "base model" that we have used.


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 20, 2014)

heres the back top !


----------



## eddiewarlock (Apr 20, 2014)

....... that's a nice piece of flamed maple...northridge really has good stock. Hope i get some money soon, i would like to build a 7 string super strat with a nice drop top


----------



## jarnozz (Apr 20, 2014)

That is one beautiful piece of flamed maple!


----------



## Coreysaur (Apr 23, 2014)

jarnozz said:


> That is one beautiful piece of flamed maple!


----------



## chopeth85 (Apr 23, 2014)

A little update ! Pickups are done !


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 17, 2014)

at last, some tasty updates !!!:


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 17, 2014)

Whoa man that top is GD beautiful!!!


----------



## Les (Jul 17, 2014)

Opciones excelentes! El azul será spectacualr...


----------



## immortalx (Jul 17, 2014)

The man got some real talent!


----------



## Deegatron (Jul 17, 2014)

I gotta ask, what are the 2 lines inside the neck pocket? are those carbon fiber reinforcements?!?!?!?!


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks¡ yeah, they are carbon reinforcement !


----------



## Khoi (Jul 17, 2014)

Incredible craftsmanship out of Rusti. If he can maintain good customer service and communication, I can see him getting huge.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jul 17, 2014)

this is insane, i need to contact rusti ASAP!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 17, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 17, 2014)

the communication is as great as his craftmanship  we are in the middle of the process and i think i have shared more than 1000 messages since november, talking in some cases more than 20 minutes. As well as that, he is extremely patience and humble  i never thought this awesome communication !

I honestly he is going to be huge, he is very talented and has really great ideas.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 17, 2014)

Your push pulls and dpdt switches make me wanna ask if you are going the whole way with
1. Humbucked series
2. Humbucker parallel
3. Humbucker split
4. Out of phase
5. Different capacitor values
I would love to see the wiring.

It would be a good studio guitar


----------



## Purelojik (Jul 18, 2014)

actually i think those two lines are for making sure the neck doesnt move at all in the pocket. i've seen other builders use it and i was considering trying that on one of mine. Its a pretty simple yet genius thing really.


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope very soon i ll put the neck! finally the neck will be bolt on, body will be high gloss finish and the neck satin¡


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 27, 2014)

a new pic !!:


----------



## immortalx (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, Rusti puts some very fine touches on his guitars! This is gonna be awesome!
That neck joint will be ultra strong with the T-nuts. If I'm not mistaken, Darren was the first to use those and it's a very good (if not better) alternative to threaded inserts.


----------



## chopeth85 (Aug 27, 2014)

some freshing updates !


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 27, 2014)

Wait a second... the inlay is luminlay?


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 28, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!!

The body shape reminds me of a BC Rich eagle which is one of my favorite shapes ever!

Really looks incredible so far, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## chopeth85 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks !! Yeah, its luminlay  the guitar will be " blue ocean" and it will have maple bindings in a mixture style of misha's jacksons and frank hartung guitars!! It will be a bit complicated due to the shape and the csrved top but thats the first intention!!


----------



## BetterOffShred (Aug 28, 2014)

That is a really nice guitar man, you're pretty lucky to have such an instrument incoming! I really like the luminlay too, that's pretty fresh! Too bad its LH.. 

-Brett


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Aug 28, 2014)

That's sexy.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Aug 28, 2014)

*That inlay!!*





...That is all...


----------



## mikenothing (Aug 28, 2014)

Dat Wood


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 28, 2014)

chopeth85 said:


> Thanks !! Yeah, its luminlay  the guitar will be " blue ocean" and it will have maple bindings in a mixture style of misha's jacksons and frank hartung guitars!!



That's fvcking awesome!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 29, 2014)

immortalx said:


> That neck joint will be ultra strong with the T-nuts. If I'm not mistaken, Darren was the first to use those and it's a very good (if not better) alternative to threaded inserts.



Was he? I think he might've been among the first to show them off in pictures, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't an older invention. (Not knocking Darren's stuff, BTW.)


----------



## chopeth85 (Oct 30, 2014)

soon...very soon !!


----------



## electriceye (Oct 30, 2014)

That is really an incredibly beautiful job. And I'm not always a fan of the single piece top, but you made it look phenomenal!


----------



## DredFul (Oct 30, 2014)

How do you fit ABS brakes to a guitar?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 31, 2014)

Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene?


----------



## Solodini (Oct 31, 2014)

Nah, it's a top carved to look like Peter Andre's muscles. With an inlay of Abs from the 90s UK boyband 5ive.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Oct 31, 2014)

what the F?!? Awesome guitar!


----------



## chopeth85 (Oct 31, 2014)

ABS are the initials of my full name... Its a pity that people think in plastic or car instead of me haha


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 31, 2014)

A guitar with ABS will give you problems with slides.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 2, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> A guitar with ABS will give you problems with slides.



Nah, this is of course the _Automatic Bracketing System_.
An ABS-equipped Rusti will automaticaly result in correct fingering..


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 2, 2014)

These pics don't look 'real'! I love it! They looks like CGI, almost.



chopeth85 said:


> some freshing updates !


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Nov 2, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## chopeth85 (Dec 6, 2014)

this need some movement !!




















in think in this photo the stripes are more accurate to the reality :


----------



## immortalx (Dec 6, 2014)

f&ck  This is like THE perfect guitar shape!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Dec 6, 2014)

Man that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 6, 2014)

Holy poop on a stick. Is that a one piece top, too?


----------



## chopeth85 (Dec 6, 2014)

the front is one piece flame maple 7/8 ", the back one is 5 mm of book matched flame maple.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice color choice


----------



## frahmans (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice color choice. Looks pretty. How heavy is it with all that maple?


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 6, 2014)

Something about that color combination make me think of Sonic the Hedgehog. I like it!


----------



## chopeth85 (Dec 7, 2014)

I suppose it wont be light but it doesnt matter, i play at home so it isnt a problem .
Hehe, i havent realized about the sonic appearance but i lke sonic, it reminds me my happy childhood


----------



## Zado (Dec 30, 2014)

I had no idea the guy was italian,shame on me.The guitar looks really impressive,the wood figuration is really all top.Hope it will play just as good


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 5, 2015)

at last ! the guitar is finally done ! tomorrow ill have studio pics ! i think im wont be able to sleep tonight haha ! stay in tune !


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't wait. Damn, I love Rusti's work. I only wish there were more build threads featuring his work. Inspiring.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 5, 2015)

Italy...where all the sexy stuff is made....Lamborghini, Ferrari, Rusti.


----------



## Zado (Mar 6, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Italy...where all the sexy stuff is made....Lamborghini, Ferrari, Rusti.



Dont forget 'bout me


Anyway,I've seen some pics of the finished guitar...damn,it really looks superb,congrats to the OP


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 7, 2015)

heres an advance ! i have no words! I hope today ill be able to post more pics! im soooo excited !!!!!


----------



## Zado (Mar 7, 2015)

It looks absolutely spectacular,that stain of blue is just fantastic!

With the &#8364; losing more and more of its value against the $,I hope we will see more NGD topics like this!


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## narad (Mar 7, 2015)

Crazy stuff. His headstock is one of my favorites!


----------



## Obstsalat (Mar 7, 2015)

neck heel = boner city


----------



## Zado (Mar 7, 2015)

it looks just so epic


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 7, 2015)

Mannn, that blue makes the pants tight. Unbelievable build.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't stop staring at this beauty! Huuuuge respect to Rusti


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you request the Fleur Des Lis??? or is that like his thing?


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah! It reminds me my childhood due to the stratovarius music haha, and i find it beautiful so... There it is!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 8, 2015)

chopeth85 said:


> Yeah! It reminds me my childhood due to the stratovarius music haha, and i find it beautiful so... There it is!


 
Yeah thats awsome, I'm a fan!! Sweet guitar homeslice.


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 9, 2015)

thank you everyone ! as soon as i have it ( at the end of the week ) ill do a proper ngd !!


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 28, 2015)

hey ! i dont put the link, i forgot it ! here's the link of the review:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-custom-abs-lefty-maple-sandwhich-guitar.html


----------

